# [ATI] nouveau drivers release 8.10.19

## kwenspc

bah voilà a priori il y a un nouvel ebuild pour la version 8.10.19 des drivers ati (ainsi que pour les drivers-extra)

c'est d'ajourd'hui

je sais pas encore ce que ça donne...composite + dri + xinerama? allez quoi!   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai pas encore essaye, mais des ce soir on risque d'en entendre bien parler sur les forums multimedia par exemple, ou desktop environment.. ou je sais pas ou.

En tout cas on dirait que ATI tiens sa promesse de sortir des drivers tous les 2 mois..

----------

## kwenspc

oui on dirait  :Smile: 

reste à savoir si la qualité va être au rendez-vous.

Moi de toutes manières tant que le xinerama n'est pas supporté je reste sur le driver xorg (eh oui : pas de de dri, pas de composite...Snif)

----------

## Dais

Un problème existant avec UT2004 en Onslaught existe toujours avec ces drivers (n'est-ce pas Monrake  :Razz: ), enfin bon réduire le fog distance réduit aussi les lags dans ce mode.

----------

## Polo

ce soir j'essaye  :Twisted Evil: 

on verra plus tard si ca chie ou pas..... vous serz informés dasn ce cas la.....

----------

## Polo

bon ben j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un réel gain de perf avec ces nouveaux drivers....

comme un c** j'ai oublié de voir ce que me donnais un glxgears, mais je crois me souvenir que c'etait aux alentours de 1400 frame par secondes....

je vous met ici l'output avec les drivers 8.10.19

```
paul@portable paul $ glxgears

8790 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1758.000 FPS

10134 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2026.800 FPS

10134 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2026.800 FPS

10134 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2026.800 FPS

10134 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2026.800 FPS
```

ce qui est franchement pas mal, je trouve avec une radeon 9700 mobility....

vous constatez la meme chose chez vous?

----------

## lemouf

Totalement ok sur les gains, environ 1200 avec les 8.8.25 et la ça tourne autour de 1700 1800.

Bon par contre point noir composite ça ramait véner avant mais la ça bug complétement ! xcompmgr fait tout partir en vrille, je sais pas si c'est moi ou bien ( radeon 9600pro ) et toujours le fait que DRI gicle avec composite. Bon mais hormis ça c'est mieux.

----------

## Dais

Oui les gains sont énormes (+1000 pour monrake avec sa radeon 9800 pro)

Par contre, son warcraft 3 rame comme pas possible o_O

----------

## niin

est-ce que la radeon mobility M6 est reconnue ? :'(

----------

## Polo

le meilleur moyen est d'essayer, mais a ta place, je me ferai pas trop d'illusions....

vérifie ici d'abord -->http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.10.19.html

----------

## Monrake

Les gains sont vraiment là, j'ai plus de 1000 fps en plus sous glxgears. 

Sous UT, mes lags que j'avais avec onslaught sont beaucoup moin présent ce qui le rend jouable et presque exploitable  :Razz: 

Pour ce qui est de War3, j'ai pas trop compris, après un reboot, pu eu de problème. Très étrange mais ça marche là aussi très bien. Du tres bon boulot de la part d'ATI.

----------

## Dais

Monrake: t'es sérieux pour war3  :Question:  bizarre  :Confused:  mais tant mieux  :Laughing:  (c'était la ligne smileys  :Razz:  )

Mais pour Onslaught, rappelle-toi que c'est surtout à cause des 3 options dans ton xorg.conf  :Razz:  (d'ailleurs t'as essayé war3 avec ces options activées ou non ?)

----------

## Monrake

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Monrake: t'es sérieux pour war3  bizarre  mais tant mieux  (c'était la ligne smileys  )
> 
> Mais pour Onslaught, rappelle-toi que c'est surtout à cause des 3 options dans ton xorg.conf  (d'ailleurs t'as essayé war3 avec ces options activées ou non ?)

 

Ouais, j'ai essayé, sa marche aussi bien qu'avant...

C'est après avoir joué à WoW, en revenant sous Gentoo, j'ai lancé War3 pis pu de lag, très étrange. Le jeu roule très bien, même mieux qu'avant. Du bonbon ses drivers ATI.

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai pas encore essaye doom3, mais j'ai triple mon FPS avec glxgears et je crois idem avec fgl_glxgears (qpkg = ati-drivers-extra)

[edit rho la la je vais devoir aller chercher comment on active composite et tout je te parie...]

----------

## ttgeub

Bon alors, je viens d'essayer ces ****** de ****** de ******* de drivers de mes *****.

Alors un petit emerge world et hop ils sont compilés. Ensuite, ben ensuite rien puisque quand je fais un modprobe, il me repond qu'il trouve pas le symbol remap_pfn_range. Bref je me dis que le kernel est trop vieux (un 2.6.7 c'est clairement un truc out-of-date). Et hop j'installe un 2.6.10 (un vanilla), la compile du driver passe mais o rage o desespoir plus de bootsplash !

Alors la ca commence à partir grave en couille, vu que bootsplash n'est plus present sous 2.6.10 car il est remplacé par genplash ! Donc je m'y colle, j'installe gensplash, patch du noyau, compil, installation des themes et je continue. Evidement mes reglagles de mixer de sons sont foutus vu qu'entre l'alsa du 2.6.7 et l'alsa du 2.6.10 la compatibilité est morte ... Bref je reconfigure le volume des canaux et avec une audigy player y en a des canaux .... 

Je lance X, je lance doom3 et la .... ???? !!!! Bas da boom, l'ecran affiche out of range, complètement dégouté je cherche et je modifie mes frequences dans mon XF86Config et la ca marche ... (avant ca marcher sans bidouille, c'est sans doute une nouvelle fonctionnalité). Et effectivement il y a un petit gain de performance.

J'ai vu aussi qu'il y avait le support de xinerama et de xv simultanément ce qu'ils oublient de dire c'est qu'il y a toujours pas le support du dri dans ce cas ! 

De plus je beneficie toujours du bug qui fait que je ne peux relancer qu'une seule fois le serveur X car sinon y plante (X + Ctrl_Alt_F1 + retour_a_X = freeze). Mais maintenant nouvelle possibilité ca me bloque le clavier sauf si je fais un hard reset !!! 

GENIAL NON !!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

PS : et il est 3h20 du mat, merci ATI

----------

## Monrake

Étrangement, je suis avec Xorg et j'ai pas eu le moindre problème à mettre les drivers ni a les utiliser. Faut croire que je dois être un cas à part surement...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> J'ai vu aussi qu'il y avait le support de xinerama et de xv simultanément ce qu'ils oublient de dire c'est qu'il y a toujours pas le support du dri dans ce cas ! 

 

Bon, moi j'ai fait une croix sur le jeux sous nux avec ma 9800, mais pour xinerama, c'est déjà un progrès. Le fait que le dri soit incompatible avec xinerama, c'est clairement pas la faute d'ATI, çà vient de X.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Donc j'attends encore un peu avant de retenter l'aventure ludique, et de lacher xfree  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Bref, d'après les retours,ya un réel progrès, mais c'est toujours pas pleinement satisfaisant, amha.

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Ces divers fonctionne avec Xorg 6.8 ?

Je suis en 6.7 et en driver 3.xxx parce qu'il me sembler qu'il n'y avait pas encore de driver pour Xorg 6.8

----------

## ttgeub

oui ils fonctionnent pour Xorg 6.8, enfin fonctionne c'est un bien grand mot  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Monrake

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *ttypub wrote:*   J'ai vu aussi qu'il y avait le support de xinerama et de xv simultanément ce qu'ils oublient de dire c'est qu'il y a toujours pas le support du dri dans ce cas !  
> 
> Bon, moi j'ai fait une croix sur le jeux sous nux avec ma 9800, mais pour xinerama, c'est déjà un progrès. Le fait que le dri soit incompatible avec xinerama, c'est clairement pas la faute d'ATI, çà vient de X. 
> 
> Donc j'attends encore un peu avant de retenter l'aventure ludique, et de lacher xfree 
> ...

 

Je joue à UT2k4 et Warcraft 3 émulé avec ma 9800 Pro en 1280*1024 sans problème.

----------

## Dais

ttypub: tu es d'une mauvaise foi affligeante ! Tu changes les drivers ATI ET le kernel, et tu imputes toutes les erreurs aux drivers ATI o_O Surtout que, ne serait-ce que bootsplash/gensplash c'est en rapport au KERNEL et non à ATI ..

Il y en a qui ont vraiment la critique facile ici ..

----------

## ttgeub

 *Dais wrote:*   

> ttypub: tu es d'une mauvaise foi affligeante ! Tu changes les drivers ATI ET le kernel, et tu imputes toutes les erreurs aux drivers ATI o_O Surtout que, ne serait-ce que bootsplash/gensplash c'est en rapport au KERNEL et non à ATI ..
> 
> Il y en a qui ont vraiment la critique facile ici ..

 

J'ai changé de kernel à cause des drivers ATI. De plus je ne blame pas le kernel pour gensplash (d'ailleurs j'ai pas eu de problèmes ca m'a juste pris du temps). 

Pour résumer ce que manifestement tu as lu trop vite, je blame les drivers ATI de ne pas permettre le modprobe sous mon kernel 2.6.7; de m'avoir ainsi obligé de changer de kernel et finalement de ne pas avoir résolu les bugs que je subissais avec la version précédente.

----------

## ttgeub

 *Monrake wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*    *ttypub wrote:*   J'ai vu aussi qu'il y avait le support de xinerama et de xv simultanément ce qu'ils oublient de dire c'est qu'il y a toujours pas le support du dri dans ce cas !  
> 
> Bon, moi j'ai fait une croix sur le jeux sous nux avec ma 9800, mais pour xinerama, c'est déjà un progrès. Le fait que le dri soit incompatible avec xinerama, c'est clairement pas la faute d'ATI, çà vient de X. 
> 
> Donc j'attends encore un peu avant de retenter l'aventure ludique, et de lacher xfree 
> ...

 

Avec xinerama ? Et si oui comment ????

----------

## Polo

si il joue en 1280*1024 , ca m'etonnerait qu'il soit en xinerama....

par contre, j'avais entendu parler d'un mode "pseudo-xinerama" (qui te permettait de gérer 2 ecrans a peu pres convenablement, tout en gardant le DRI).... ca reste une espèce d'emulation de xinerama, mais ca peut etre pratique.....

----------

## ttgeub

 *Polo wrote:*   

> si il joue en 1280*1024 , ca m'etonnerait qu'il soit en xinerama....
> 
> par contre, j'avais entendu parler d'un mode "pseudo-xinerama" (qui te permettait de gérer 2 ecrans a peu pres convenablement, tout en gardant le DRI).... ca reste une espèce d'emulation de xinerama, mais ca peut etre pratique.....

 

Je l'utilise avec fvwm2, je ne sais pas si ca existe avec d'autres wm, mais effectivement ca marche pas mal et ca contourne bien le problème

----------

## ImMorT4L

En fait, j'aimerais parvenir à installer tout ça pour profiter de l'accélération 3D... 

Pour le moment, j'ai fait un emerge ati-drivers (Je dois tourner avec les 8.8.xx), mais quand je lance glxgears... Je fais un minable 350fps sur ma ATI Mobility9700 et il me met avant de mettre les fps: 

```
glxgears

Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"

350fps

350fps...
```

Si vous pouviez me donner un petit coup de pouce, un lien, une petite aide rapide ou au moins une piste.. Ce serait simpa... J'essaierai avec vos infos et sinon j'irai créer un post plus complet  :Wink: Last edited by ImMorT4L on Fri Feb 18, 2005 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Polo

tu a composite ou xinerama d'activé?

si oui, ca chie grave avec le DRI. ca expliquerait peut etre pourquoi il est pas activé

----------

## Da_Rookie

Youpi, un grand pas de franchi pour moi, puisque je suis enfin passé de 140 à 1500 fps sous gxlgears, tout ça grace à un "modprobe amd64-agp"

Malheureusement, 1500, sur une 9700 mobility 128, et un AMD64 3000, c'est quand même en déça des resultats que j'espérais 'plutôt dans les 2000...)

Mais bon, ce gain me permet de perséverer dans l'utilisation de Gentoo, que j'aurais abandonné sinon.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Polo wrote:*   

> si il joue en 1280*1024 , ca m'etonnerait qu'il soit en xinerama....
> 
> par contre, j'avais entendu parler d'un mode "pseudo-xinerama" (qui te permettait de gérer 2 ecrans a peu pres convenablement, tout en gardant le DRI).... ca reste une espèce d'emulation de xinerama, mais ca peut etre pratique.....

 

Ben ya toujours moyen d'utiliser le mode one-framebuffer sur 2 écran, mode natif dans le driver ATI, mais pas de fonctionnalité xinerama: les WMs ne voient qu'un seul écran, avec les problèmes que ça implique...

----------

## ttgeub

Un petit coup de mauvaise fois comme dirait l'autre :

Vu mes déboires avec mes drivers ATI, j'ai décidé de les contacter

via le "driver feedback" pour linux. Je décris le mieux que je peux le

problème que je rencontre. J'appuie sur submit : Et ....

```
ADODB.Command error '800a0d5d'

Application uses a value of the wrong type for the current operation.

/linuxDfeedback/datasource.asp

```

Ah ati, c'est tout un poème !!

----------

## Trevoke

C'est pas pour dire, mais si je croyais au karma, je dirais qu'il y en a qui ont mis des coups de pied dans la tete de bebes virtuels et maintenant ils se font punir...  :Smile: 

Si tu as autant de deboires, fais un peu de rechercher sur le forum amd64 (si, si, meme si t'as un x86..) parce qu'on a passe beaucoup de temps la-bas a essayer de faire  marcher les premiers drivers, en hauteur, en longeur, en largeur et en travers.

Et si VRAIMENT tu n'y arrives pas, et bien tu nous concoctes un joli petit thread mais avec de la patience, hein...

Perso je les aime beaucoup ces nouveaux drivers, et j'espere bien qu'avant 2006 on aura meme le DRI et le composite..  :Wink: 

----------

## ttgeub

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> C'est pas pour dire, mais si je croyais au karma, je dirais qu'il y en a qui ont mis des coups de pied dans la tete de bebes virtuels et maintenant ils se font punir... 

 

Oui, shoot dans le bebe   :Twisted Evil:  (reference à south park)

En tout cas je suis pas le seul ...

http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=37 (attention c'est pas le bugzilla officiel ati, il ne fonctionne pas)

PS : j'ai regardé et essayé pas mal de choses ca ne fonctionne pas !

----------

## rg421

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> attention c'est pas le bugzilla officiel ati, il ne fonctionne pas

  Tu nous fais marcher ?

-- 

Renaud

----------

## ttgeub

euh j'ai plus envie d'en rire que d'en pleurer mais le user feedback d'ATI ne fonctionne pas il ne confirme jamais l'envoie de ton bug report  :Evil or Very Mad: 

http://apps.ati.com/linuxDfeedback/ (remplie les champs et valide tu veras)

----------

## terminou

 *ImMorT4L wrote:*   

> En fait, j'aimerais parvenir à installer tout ça pour profiter de l'accélération 3D... 
> 
> Pour le moment, j'ai fait un emerge ati-drivers (Je dois tourner avec les 8.8.xx), mais quand je lance glxgears... Je fais un minable 350fps sur ma ATI Mobility9700 et il me met avant de mettre les fps: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

meme problme que toi.. pu moyen d'installer les pilotes..

 *terminou wrote:*   

> Hi!!
> 
> I did everything and now i'm now able to see my Stupid ATI drivers installed correctly
> 
> I did :
> ...

 

C'est ce que j'ai posté dans le topic AMD64... si vous aviez une idée...

J'ai essayer de mettre le module AGP dans fglrxconfig ca marche po

IDem si je ne l'active pas... :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ttgeub

T as fait un ? : 

```

opengl-update ati

```

----------

## terminou

salut!!

oui apres le fglrxconfig....

----------

## bosozoku

 *terminou wrote:*   

> salut!!
> 
> oui apres le fglrxconfig....

 

Tu as bien chargé le module fglrx ?

----------

## terminou

théoriquement oui puisque le pilote d'avant ca marchait bien.... C'est depuis cette MAJ.... :Rolling Eyes: 

y a un moyen de véifier cela? on sait jamais que ma derniere MAJ du system les aurait viré...

----------

## ttgeub

Oui c'est trés simple il suffit d'utiliser la commande lsmod qui donne la liste des modules du noyau qui sont chargés en mémoire

----------

## kwenspc

Ça y est je suis enfin passé aux dernier drivers ati   :Smile: 

et bien je dois dire que j'en suis très content!

Bon par contre je n'ia pas pu tester le xinerama...un de mes écrans m'a lacher ce week-end  :Crying or Very sad: 

enfin voici mon score à glxgears :

```

$ glxgears 

18331 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3666.200 FPS

22858 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4571.600 FPS

22828 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4565.600 FPS

22864 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4572.800 FPS

22852 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4570.400 FPS

```

Ce qui est largement au dessus de ce que j'avais avant  :Very Happy: 

(note : je n'ai pas touché mon fichier de conf xorg après être passé en 6.8.0-r4 si ce n'est pour le driver du clavier)

Si, comme on l'a vu, ati continu de tenir sa promesse de sortir un nouveau driver on peut s'attendre, je l'espère, à de bonnes surprises encore vous croyez pas?

enfin voilà quoi.

----------

## terminou

en ce qui me concerne j'ai laissé tombé  :Crying or Very sad:  Je recommence tout, une petite reinstall comme à la bonne vieille methode de windoze:evil:

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

moi j'ai un problême au chargement du module fglrx voila ce qu'il me retourne :

```

modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-rc3-love1/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

et puis en faisant dmesg :

```
fglrx: Unknown symbol pgd_offset_is_obsolete

fglrx: Unknown symbol pgd_offset_is_obsolete

```

qu'est ce que pgd_offset_is_obsolete ? (une option dans le kernel mais laquelle ?) 

je suis en 8.10.19

----------

## ttgeub

Pour resoudre ce probleme je suis passe du kernel à 2.6.7 à 2.6.10 (attention y a peut etre des techniques moins invasive)

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> Pour resoudre ce probleme je suis passe du kernel à 2.6.7 à 2.6.10 (attention y a peut etre des techniques moins invasive)

 

mais je suis en 2.6.10rc3 donc a vrai dire je ne comprends pas tout ....c'est surtout le message du dmesg qui m'intrigue....

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

j'ai recompiler le kernel avec le how-to du forum anglais , bon agpgart qui ne se chargeait pas avant marche  :Smile:  , mais fglrx ne marche toujours pas  :Crying or Very sad:  voici mon dmesg :

```
Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

fglrx: Unknown symbol pgd_offset_is_obsolete

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

fglrx: Unknown symbol pgd_offset_is_obsolete

fglrx: Unknown symbol pgd_offset_is_obsolete

```

le agpgart est bien capté mais pas le reste , et je ne comprends pas ce que sont les pgd_offset .... une idée ? là je seche , est ce que quelqu'un a une ati avec un love source ?

----------

## bosozoku

Depuis que j'ai mis à jour les drivers-ati, le module fglrx ne veut plus se charger au démarrage et j'ai ce message avec dmesg : 

```
fglrx: Unknown symbol remap_pfn_range

```

Ca commence sérieusement à m'énerver ces drivers... ^^

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Depuis que j'ai mis à jour les drivers-ati, le module fglrx ne veut plus se charger au démarrage et j'ai ce message avec dmesg : 
> 
> ```
> fglrx: Unknown symbol remap_pfn_range
> 
> ...

 

des-emerge , re emerge les drivers ati pour voir la différence..... 

ps : moi çà marche  :Smile:  280FPS :s

----------

## bosozoku

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps : moi çà marche  280FPS :s

 

Un glxinfo | grep direct te donne yes ?!

Oui je vais réemerger pour voir...

----------

## kwenspc

essais aussi l'option UseInternalAGPGART   "yes"

quand je suis passé au tout dernier drivers ça a merdé dès lors que je suis passé en 2.6.10 pour le noyau : impossible d'utiliser le support agp fourni par le noyau  :Confused: 

mais bon le support fglrx pour l'agp est kifkif (mes perfs n'ont pas baissées)

----------

## Zanton

Bonjour,

j'ai essayé d'installer les derniers drivers ati sur ma nouvelle gentoo. J'ai fait emerge ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra et j'ai un problème car quand je veux charger le module fglrx il me sort cette erreur :

```
FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format
```

Ce qui m'étonne par ailleurs, c'est que je n'ai pas les applications du type fglrxconfig ou fgl_glxgears...

Vous savez d'où ça peut venir et comment résoudre mon problème. Je crois qu'il y a des patchs de dispo mais ceux que j'avais essayé sur ma debian ne fonctionnait pas (si c'est bien des patchs qu'il faut appliquer)

----------

## Polo

les applications fglrxconfig et autres sont dans /opt/ati/bin

enfin dans /opt quoi.... je ne connais pas le chemin exact... j'ai viré les drivers proprios pour pouvoir faire du software suspend....

----------

## netbyte

 *Quote:*   

>  FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format
> 
> 

 

J'ai deja eu ce type de probleme et apparament c'etait l'option du noyau "modules versionning suport" qui posait probleme.

----------

## niin

A propos des nouveaux drivers, ya pas moyen qu'ils reconnaissent la radeon mobility M6 ? parce que ya aucun driver qui la gere a part le VGA (en gros sans la 3D).

----------

## Zanton

 *netbyte wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format
> 
>  
> 
> J'ai deja eu ce type de probleme et apparament c'etait l'option du noyau "modules versionning suport" qui posait probleme.

 

Pas d'autres choix que d'attendre un noyau qui corrige ce problème ou on peut se passer de cette option ?

----------

## Polo

tu peux te passer de cette option sans problèmes....

----------

## tetienne

pour la question des FPS, ne criez pas victoire trop vite. En fait on ne fait que récupérer ce qu'on avait perdu à partir de la 3.14. Avec les 3.9 autrefois j'avais déjà 2000 FPS avec ma M10. Beaucoup n'ont pas remarqué qu'au passage 3.9 -> 3.14, ils avaient perdu des FPS (j'ai chuté de 600 FPS pour ma part). En fait, ces drivers n'apportent de réelle évolution, ils ont du juste corriger une connerie qu'il avaient implémentée  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ti momo

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai essayé d'installer les derniers drivers ati sur ma nouvelle gentoo. J'ai fait emerge ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra et j'ai un problème car quand je veux charger le module fglrx il me sort cette erreur :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Refait un env-update && source /etc/profile

----------

## tetienne

Au risque de n'avoir pas vu un point déjà traité dans le thread, y a-t-il moyen de faire marcher ces drivers avec l'extension composite de xorg-x11 ? Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé ?

----------

## bosozoku

Oui ça marche. Mais attend toi à tenir les commandes d'un 386 d'y à 10ans...

----------

## tetienne

Bah avec les 8.8.25, l'accélération 3D dégageait dès qu'on utilisait l'extension composite. Tu as vérifié que ton accel 3D était encore bien présente quand tu l'utilisais (ce qui pourrait justifier la lenteur) ? Je vais essayer un petit test rapide pour voir tout ça.

----------

## tetienne

voilà, c'est bien ce que je pensais, l'accel 3D saute avec l'extension composite...

----------

## netbyte

Avec les tout derniers drivers ati sa donne quoi composite ?

----------

## bosozoku

 *netbyte wrote:*   

> Avec les tout derniers drivers ati sa donne quoi composite ?

 

Heu on vient de le dire 2 messages plus haut. L'accélération 3D dégage, autrement dit cpu100% donc c'est nul ( comme d'hab).

----------

## tetienne

Bah il a implémenté les fautes d'orthographe, sur son site aussi d'ailleurs  :Wink: 

edit : site partiellement caduque d'ailleurs, et qui suggère une radeon 9200 pour de la bureautique... Pour un posteur sur des forums dédiés à GNU/Linux...

----------

## netbyte

Oui j'ai lu sa pour les 8.8.25 mais la je demandais pour les 8.10

----------

## netbyte

 *Quote:*   

>  Bah il a implémenté les fautes d'orthographe, sur son site aussi d'ailleurs Wink
> 
> edit : site partiellement caduque d'ailleurs, et qui suggère une radeon 9200 pour de la bureautique... Pour un posteur sur des forums dédiés à GNU/Linux...

 

Tu parle de quel site ? Si c'est du mien, je suggere une 9200 pour la bureautique car il y a pas besoin de plus, meme si les drivers sont pourris sous linux je pense aussi au personne sous windows.

Mon site n'est pas dédié a Linux, il est aussi pour Windows.

----------

## bosozoku

J'ai une 9100 et je joue, ça me suffit personnellement.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> J'ai une 9100 et je joue, ça me suffit personnellement.

 

Houla j'ai le trollomètre que s'affole...

Personnellement, je serais tenté de méchamment ricaner, mais bon, la part raisonable en moi va trancher en disant: "çà dépend des jeux auxquels tu joues..."

----------

## spider312

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *bosozoku wrote:*   J'ai une 9100 et je joue, ça me suffit personnellement. 
> 
> Houla j'ai le trollomètre que s'affole...
> 
> Personnellement, je serais tenté de méchamment ricaner, mais bon, la part raisonable en moi va trancher en disant: "çà dépend des jeux auxquels tu joues..."

 Oué j'ai un doute pour doom3, vu ce que ça donne avec ma 9600

Mais bon, je pense que la pensée à la base c'est que la 9200 est une carte bien trop grosse pour faire de la bureautique, que n'importe quelle carte donnera les mêmes resultats sur OpenOffice ...

----------

## kwenspc

sous nux, une ptit 9800Pro (tweaké Xp pour ceux qui ont les bonnes cartes) et c bon : tout les effets etc...par contre moi c la carte qui chauffe un peu trop.

mauvais refroidissment   :Confused: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> sous nux, une ptit 9800Pro (tweaké Xp pour ceux qui ont les bonnes cartes) et c bon : tout les effets etc...par contre moi c la carte qui chauffe un peu trop.
> 
> mauvais refroidissment  

 

L'artic cooling VGA silencer (l'original) est à moins de 15, fait toi plaisir, ainsi qu'à tes oreilles  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Houla j'ai le trollomètre que s'affole...
> 
> Personnellement, je serais tenté de méchamment ricaner, mais bon, la part raisonable en moi va trancher en disant: "çà dépend des jeux auxquels tu joues..."

 

J'aurais du mettre en gras ça : ça me suffit personnellement.

C'est compréhensible ça non ?!

Bah oui j'ai pas la prétention de jouer à doom3 ou même a ut2004 parce que ça passe pas, c'est injouable! 

Les jeux auquels je joue sont Enemy-territory (je descend quelques fois à 30fps sur la map radar avec les herbes) et Counter strike. Ce sont des jeux qui sont à peu près de la même génération que la radeon 8500 ou 9100 donc c'est raisonnable.

----------

## El_Goretto

Pouf, un petit nouveau: le 8.12.10.

La release note.

----------

## kwenspc

El goretto : ben justemnt j'ai mis une vga silencer dessus...mais soit je l'ai mal mis (je les enlevé/remis 4 fois pour essayer d'améliorer les choses...en faisant attention avec la pâte thermique etc...) soit mon pc chauffe trop...ce qui est à mon avis le cas : l'intèrieur de mon boitier avoisine les 32 degrés. pourtant y a une prise d'air devant (avec un ventilo qui aspire) et un ventilo qui rejette l'air  :Sad: 

enfin bon bref : demain j'achete une bouteilel d'azote liquide  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, alors déjà, moddé XL, ca signifie monter les fréquences, et donc + de chaleur: en gros tu cherches la cogne  :Smile: 

Ensuite, j'ai a peu pres la même config boitier que toi (120 mm a l'avant, 80 à l'arriere, et alim tagan (donc qui ventile pas le boitier)) avec un 2600+ avec le zalman éventail. A mon avis, la seule différence est la 9800pro en question: c'est une hercules avec du full cuivre partout: sur les RAMs, et sur le dos du GPU (donc face vers le haut).

Vois si tu as moyen de faire qq chose d'équivalent sur ta carte.

Bon, je vais pas insulter ton intelligence, je vais supposer que ton silencer est en mode normal, et pas silencieux...  :Smile:  Pour info, chez moi c'est stable et sans artefact, même en silencieux.

----------

## Zanton

 *netbyte wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format
> 
>  
> 
> J'ai deja eu ce type de probleme et apparament c'etait l'option du noyau "modules versionning suport" qui posait probleme.

 

Bon, c'est pas ça. En cherchant dans les logs du kernel, j'ai trouvé ça :

```
[kernel] fglrx: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 4KSTACKS gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.11-gentoo-r4 486 gcc-3.3'
```

J'ai gcc 3.3.5 sur ma Gentoo, c'est ça qui pose problème ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> Bon, c'est pas ça. En cherchant dans les logs du kernel, j'ai trouvé ça :
> 
> ```
> [kernel] fglrx: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r4 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 4KSTACKS gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.11-gentoo-r4 486 gcc-3.3'
> ```
> ...

 

Essaie de désactiver l'option stack 4K, en la remettant à 8K. Et reemerge ati-drivers.

----------

## bosozoku

Chez moi c'est simple, avec la 8.8.25 j'ai le dri et avec les autres, j'ai pas... Le choix est vite fait.

----------

## Zanton

Normalement, les nouveaux drivers arrivent dans portage combien de temps après leur sortie officielle ?

----------

## bosozoku

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> Normalement, les nouveaux drivers arrivent dans portage combien de temps après leur sortie officielle ?

 

Cela dépend de la réactivité des dev. Quelques jours en général mais c'est souvent hard masked. Donc plutot quelques semaines pour  qu'ils soient en stable.

----------

## Zanton

ok, je vais attendre alors ^^ En espérant que ça marche cette fois :s

----------

## montesq

Bah ils sont déjà sortis en ~x86 les 8.12.10....

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=ati-drivers

----------

## Zanton

je vais tester tiens  :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT : pff, j'ai eu le malheur de faire un --update world avant : compil d'openoffice  :Sad: 

j'ai quand même installé et même problème, je verrai si en rebootant le pc, ça va mieux mais j'y crois pas trop.

Au passage, petite question : est ce que les patchs pour rendre compatible avec les kernel 2.6.11 sont appliqués ? J'ai vu que ces nouveaux drivers ne le sont pas (bravo ATI)...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> Au passage, petite question : est ce que les patchs pour rendre compatible avec les kernel 2.6.11 sont appliqués ? J'ai vu que ces nouveaux drivers ne le sont pas (bravo ATI)...

 

T'es sûr de ton info? J'ai les 8.10 avec un 2.6.11.6, là. Ca concernerait les 8.12 uniquement?

----------

## Zanton

http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/OSAlternatifs/-drivers-proprio-ATI-8-12-10-X86-et-X86_64-inside--sujet-43403-6.htm

avant dernier post. 

Je ne sais pas si on peut considérer comme une source sure mais ça n'est pas la première fois qu'il donne des patchs me semble-t-il.

----------

## Zanton

j'en ai marre là  :Sad: 

j'ai recompilé en enlevant l'option 4K du kernel hacking, unmergé les drivers ati, compilé le noyau (2.6.11-r5) et réemergé les drivers ati et là j'ai un autre problème !

```
# modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r5/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
```

Je regarde dans dmesg :

```
fglrx: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r5 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 4KSTACKS gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.11-gentoo-r5 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 gcc-3.3'

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 803 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Unable to the open some already present DRM kernel module!
```

Je comprends rien là  :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ton lien /usr/src/linux est-il correct? C'est à dire le noyau sur lequel tu a booté et pour lequel tu emerges (ouch, un nouveau verbe, ben faut bien l'accorder...  :Smile: ) ati-drivers?

----------

## Zanton

oui, j'ai bien fait attention de pas me planter justement (j'ai emergé après avoir booté)

----------

## El_Goretto

D'après le message d'erreur, tu aurais le module versioning (ou qq chose comme çà, module checking version truc, ou une option de la meme catégorie) et des DRM de configuré dans le noyau. C'est vrai ou pas déjà?

----------

## bong

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *Zanton wrote:*   Au passage, petite question : est ce que les patchs pour rendre compatible avec les kernel 2.6.11 sont appliqués ? J'ai vu que ces nouveaux drivers ne le sont pas (bravo ATI)... 
> 
> T'es sûr de ton info? J'ai les 8.10 avec un 2.6.11.6, là. Ca concernerait les 8.12 uniquement?

 

Pour info, j'ai un kernel nitro-2.6.11-r2 avec les ati-drivers-8.12.10 et ça fonctionne....

----------

## Zanton

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> D'après le message d'erreur, tu aurais le module versioning (ou qq chose comme çà, module checking version truc, ou une option de la meme catégorie) et des DRM de configuré dans le noyau. C'est vrai ou pas déjà?

 

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not se

C'est le radeon qui peut poser problème ?

EDIT : je viens de recompiler le noyau en enlevant le module pour radeon et ça change rien  :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Il faut enlever tout support DRM du noyau, ça fait partie des choses figurant dans toutes les bonnes howto du forum sur les drivers proprio ATI.

----------

## Zanton

Je viens de l'enlever et effectivement, je peux charger le module fglrx. Je viens d'essayer de faire tourner mon UT 2004 (la seule raison pour laquelle j'avais besoin des ces drivers) et c'est terriblement lent puis ça fait freezer le système. J'ai rebooté et fglrx et bien chargé. Je lance un glxinfo et j'ai pas le direct rendering oO Je lance glxgears et j'ai un score qui confirme le fait (240 fps).

J'ai du raté un truc là  :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ahh, béh on progresse  :Smile: 

Après, tout est dans l'art de bien utiliser fglrxconfig. Pour info, quelle est ta carte? Mobility ou AGP? AGP, ça doit rouler sans soucis pour la suite, pour peu que tu aies suivi les howtos, depuis la config du noyau à la config de X.

Merci quand même d'y jeter un coup d'oeil, le coup du DRM dans le noyau est un (trop) grand classique.

----------

## Zanton

Pour être honnête, je n'ai pas suivi de tutos, me disant que puisqu'il y avait un paquet de fait, ça devait rouler tout seul ^^

----------

## tetienne

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Il faut enlever tout support DRM du noyau, ça fait partie des choses figurant dans toutes les bonnes howto du forum sur les drivers proprio ATI.

 

Autrefois ce n'était pas nécessaire. J'avais l'habitude de compiler mes noyaux avec le support radeon, ça me permettait de switcher entre radeon et ati-drivers à volonté. C'est seulement depuis les noyaux 2.6.10 qu'il m'a sorti l'erreur drm présents dans le noyau et que j'ai du l'enlever.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *tetienne wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Il faut enlever tout support DRM du noyau, ça fait partie des choses figurant dans toutes les bonnes howto du forum sur les drivers proprio ATI. 
> 
> Autrefois ce n'était pas nécessaire. J'avais l'habitude de compiler mes noyaux avec le support radeon, ça me permettait de switcher entre radeon et ati-drivers à volonté. C'est seulement depuis les noyaux 2.6.10 qu'il m'a sorti l'erreur drm présents dans le noyau et que j'ai du l'enlever.

 

J'ai déjà eu cette discussion dans un autre thread. Ca fait plus d'un an que j'ai installé mon ATI, et les howto recommandaient déjà cette manip' à l'époque (avec les mtrr & co).

----------

## Zanton

 *tetienne wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Il faut enlever tout support DRM du noyau, ça fait partie des choses figurant dans toutes les bonnes howto du forum sur les drivers proprio ATI. 
> 
> Autrefois ce n'était pas nécessaire. J'avais l'habitude de compiler mes noyaux avec le support radeon, ça me permettait de switcher entre radeon et ati-drivers à volonté. C'est seulement depuis les noyaux 2.6.10 qu'il m'a sorti l'erreur drm présents dans le noyau et que j'ai du l'enlever.

 

Ah bah ça me rassure ! J'ai eu la même expérience : jusqu'au 2.6.9, pas de souci pour installer les drivers mais ensuite, je galère comme un fou. J'ai réussi le 2.6.10 mais le .11 est récalcitrant  :Sad: 

J'ai bien mon module de charger mais pas de direct rendering. J'ai cherché des tutos dans le forum mais ils datent tous un peu. Quelqu'un pourrait m'en conseiller un récent ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> J'ai bien mon module de charger mais pas de direct rendering. J'ai cherché des tutos dans le forum mais ils datent tous un peu. Quelqu'un pourrait m'en conseiller un récent ?

 

Les tutos valables ya 1 an le sont toujours. La preuve.

----------

## Zanton

Bon, ça ne marche pas  :Sad:  Mon module est bien chargé, je ne pense pas m'être trompé sur la config du xorg.conf mais je n'ai pas d'accélération graphique.

Je mets mon xorg.conf des fois que quelqu'un trouve l'erreur :

```
Section "Files"

        FontPath        "unix/:7100"                    # local font server

        # if the local font server has problems, we can fall back on these

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load    "GLcore"

        Load    "bitmap"

        Load    "dbe"

        Load    "ddc"

        Load    "dri"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "int10"

        Load    "record"

        Load    "speedo"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver          "keyboard"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xfree86"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

#       Option          "Protocol"              "PS/2"

        Option          "Protocol"              "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "6 7"

        Option          "Buttons"               "7"

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#       Identifier      "Carte vidéo générique"

#       Driver          "ati"

#EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

#    Driver                              "radeon"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

#    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

#    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

#    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

#    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

#    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

#    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

#    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

#    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

#    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

#    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

#    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

#    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

#    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

#    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

#    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

#    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e44

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Écran générique"

        HorizSync       30-65

        VertRefresh     50-75

        Option          "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Default Screen"

        Device          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

        Monitor         "Écran générique"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           1

                Modes           "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           4

                Modes           "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           8

                Modes           "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           15

                Modes           "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           16

                Modes           "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Default Layout"

        Screen          "Default Screen"

        InputDevice     "Generic Keyboard"

        InputDevice     "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection

```

----------

## kwenspc

essais de mettre l'option UseInternalAGPGart à "on"

peus tu aussi nous filer une sortie de dmesg (mais juste ce qui concerne l'agp etc... pas autre chose sinon ça va être trop long)

----------

## Zanton

Je mets tout ce qui concerne fglrx, y'en a pas trop et beaucoup sur l'agp :

```
fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 803 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.12.10 [Apr  4 2005] on minor 0

allocation failed: out of vmalloc space - use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000217 (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000314 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 54800384

[fglrx] max   AGP = 54800384

[fglrx] free  LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] max   LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 16384
```

J'avais mis l'option UseInternalAGPGart à on avant mais dans le tuto que j'ai trouvé sur le forum, il est mis à off donc je l'ai mis (mais ça me semble bizarre car à l'époque où ça marchait, il était sur on  :Smile:  )

----------

## kwenspc

Bah remetes le à "on". depuis la dernièr version des drivers je n'ai pas pu les refaire fonctionner avec cette option à "off".

Peut-être est ce aussi le cas pour toi.

----------

## Zanton

J'ai déjà essayé ça change rien  :Sad: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

les derniers drivers sont il performant ? y il a t il la 3d qui marche ? 

car bon moi je suis a 300 FPS donc pour savoir si cela vaut le coup de passe à la nouvelle version ...

----------

## kwenspc

C'est une question maintes fois rebattues, mais oui : ceux pour qui ça fonctionne alors la 3D donne de bons résultats. Mais sans le xinerama et sans la transparence. Après, pour ce qui est des "perfs" pures tout dépend de la carte. (déjà si c'est infèrieur à une 8200 les ati-drivers ne les prennent pas en compte).

Moi ça marche très bien : 25000 de score en moyenne sur glxgears sur une radeon 9800 Pro 128Mo (par contre je n'ai pas le xinerama ni la transparence).

Bon, comme certains l'ont dit, glxgears n'est pas très significatif...je précise donc que je joue à DOOM 3 en 1280x1024 avec "presque"  toutes les options et ça ne rame pas. (j'ai eu cependant des freez net avec les anciens drivers mais là ça semble résolu)

Après, le gros problème reste de réussir la configuration...et c'est pas gagné à tous les coups  :Confused: 

Je touche du bois mais beaucoup ont encore trop de problème.

A quand une simplicité d'instalation et de configuration comme les drivers nvidia? (avec un bon support du xinerama et de la transparence cela va sans dire  :Wink:  )

----------

## Ti momo

Coucou moi j'ai toujours cette satanée erreur  *Quote:*   

> May  8 19:37:52 momo [fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Unable to the open some already present DRM kernel module!

 

 *Quote:*   

> root@momo momo # modprobe fglrx
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
> 
> 

 

Au niveau de mon .config, ca me parait bon pourtant mais impossible de savoir pour il me dit que j'ai déja un DRM :s

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_AGP=y
> 
> # CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set
> 
> # CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set
> ...

 

Une idée ?

----------

## kwenspc

Perso à chaque recompil du noyau, ou bien carrément à la mise à jour de ce dernier, je recompile aussi les ati-drivers

il a en effet besoin d'aller jeter un oeil au rep /usr/src/linux et je pense donc que le fait de changer de noyau ou de config influence ce dernier.

bon en tout cas je suis satisfait ça tourne bien. Seuleument je rencontre des problèmes avec bzflag, un jeux on-line très sympa de tank. 

ca tourne mieux sur mon pc portable avec une radeon 7500 et les drivers du noyau...

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça rame sur ma radeon 9800. Peut être une incompatibilité des librairies utilisé par les devs de bzflag? m'étonnerait tout de me que les ati-drivers face rammer  des programmes developpé avec mesa.

Si quelqu'un a une suggestion...

----------

## bong

Bon, je me lance dans un commentaire à moitié off et sans interet...

Juste pour dire que j'ai balancé ma radeon aux orties pour enfin passer de l'autre coté de la force, et ça fait bien plaisir  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dreamer86

TI_MOMO, pour ton pb, j'ai eu le meme souci, la solution est dans les Release Note des pilotes, en fait, il faut charger le module relatif au chipset de ta carte mere au boot, lis la section "X Fails to Load on Systems with Linux Kernel Version 2.6.x" ici : http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.12.10.html

----------

## Ti momo

 *dreamer86 wrote:*   

> TI_MOMO, pour ton pb, j'ai eu le meme souci, la solution est dans les Release Note des pilotes, en fait, il faut charger le module relatif au chipset de ta carte mere au boot, lis la section "X Fails to Load on Systems with Linux Kernel Version 2.6.x" ici : http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.12.10.html

 

Effectivement  :Wink: 

14240 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2848.000 FPS

16394 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3278.800 FPS

16206 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3241.200 FPS

mais dommage que ma carte déconne, quand la 3D est activé j'ai plein d'artefact meme chose sous windows  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

c'est une noname?

Sinon elle doit êut-être avoir trop chaud. Ou alors le chip est mort...

----------

## Ti momo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> c'est une noname?
> 
> Sinon elle doit êut-être avoir trop chaud. Ou alors le chip est mort...

 

nan une powercolor, je l'overcloker à la limite avant  :Twisted Evil:   Enfin bon pas grave je joue quasiment pas  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Ti momo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  je l'overcloker à la limite avant 

 

cherches pas plus loin..t'a bousillé le chip ^^

mais bon si tu joues pas c'est sûr c'est pas grave.

----------

## terminou

Youuppiii ca marche nickel chrome..

Noyau  : 2.6.11-gentoo-r7 avec les pilotes 8.12.10

Dans le noyau il ne faut pas activer le DRI et via fglrxconfig lorsqu'on vous demande, use external AGP machin truc, repondez yes...

Et hop glxgears affiche une moyen de 4400 points il me semble (je suis au taf).. ce soir je vous fait un screen...

Edit : config A64 3200+ (s 754) non O/C avec une Sapphire Radeon 9800 pro 256 bits 128 Mo

----------

